# WHY DO YA'LL USE THESE??!!



## Chris V

Every time I've been on a pier regardless of when and where I hear this noise. It sounds like metal rubbing metal. Like the sound bad brake pads make or a coffee grinder. It doesn't take long to realize the horrible sound of badly meshing gears and worn out bearings is coming from 80% of the reels being used on the end.

Is there any reasoning behind using these outdated P's OS other than sentimental value?

I can't believe people pay big money for a reel that sounds like a dying lawn mower. In an age where a lot of highly advanced gear has flooded the market by many manufacturers why is it that when someone asks "What reel should I get for pier fishing?" do they get the response (in definition not local lingo) "Get you an antique that you can't hardly find parts for with no warranty". 

When it comes to rods I can understand the specifications asI do build rods and understand their functions and actions but HOW IN THE HELL DOES USING SCRAP METAL CATCH YOU MORE FISH?

And lets not even touch the whole manual bail thing.

Sorry, slow afternoon in the shop and just wanted to start an argument.

Chris


----------



## Splittine

I agree 100% and i dont even fish the pier, this is going to get good. :letsdrink


----------



## User6882

every 706 i have has a loud roller, somebody told me to lube it (which i do every trip before and after)

i personally love the sound they make


----------



## Chris V

Big B, thats the only honest answer about it I've ever gotten. Others try to say it has to do with function

Thank You


----------



## User6882

well mechanically, theres nothing wrong with them


----------



## Chris V

> *BigBrandon89 (9/28/2009)*well mechanically, theres nothing wrong with them


You are right. Which makes me have to re-ask and re-word the part of my rant that is the main question:

*WHY WHEN ASKED ABOUT THE BEST PIER REELDO YOU NEVER HERE MUCH ABOUT NEWER SMOOTHER REELS AND ONLY OLDER, (and in my opinion) LESS DURABLE ONES THAT ALWAYS SEEM TO NEED NEW PARTS?*

Its always some older, clunky thing that gives no mechanical or functional advantage over any competing reel of the same class.


----------



## nb&twil

My main reason for fishing 302's and 706's is for the manual pick up. Van Staal is the only reel that is as comfortable to me, but not worth the money right now. So I'll continue to pier/jetty fish with "outdated" reels that are tough to find parts for. However, you WILL NOT catch me inshore with a 714, 716, or mitchell 300. 

I know there are new reels with manual conversion kits available, but they're just not as comfortable to me.


----------



## User6882

> *nb&twil (9/28/2009)*My main reason for fishing 302's and 706's is for the manual pick up. Van Staal is the only reel that is as comfortable to me, but not worth the money right now. So I'll continue to pier/jetty fish with "outdated" reels that are tough to find parts for. However, you WILL NOT catch me inshore with a 714, 716, or mitchell 300.
> 
> I know there are new reels with manual conversion kits available, but they're just not as comfortable to me.


dude i use my 714 every time i go.. why dont u like em?

n i dont have a problem finding parts for my "out of date" 706s


----------



## Dylan

Because those 706's(the one your talking about) and Mitchells have caught more ling and kings than any reel on the Panhandle..They are cheap(or used to be very cheap) very reliable, durable and easy to work on..They also have a manual pickup like Will said..If you get used to the manual you wont want to go back unless for inshore or jigging...Mr. Caro(WrightTackle) showed me how to grease them one time to make them not sound like that..All mind always sounded like it but the roller would roll for a minute straight..Great reels..Also I agree with you about not using those reels inshore(throwing jigs and such)..They are too slow ratio..I would use them surf fishing or set rigs for redfish and such..They are decent reels though just to slow and bulky for me even though I have a bunch..


----------



## User6882

yea i cant think of another reel that has caught more fish, well other than a 6/0


----------



## Chris V

I can throw a manual just fine but would still rather fish with a bailed spinner. I know that those reels have caught a lot of fish and I own a couple Z series Penns but would still rather fish with something else that is more efficient. 

Great replies Will and Dylan. Any more?


----------



## nb&twil

the drags on the 714 and 716 are far inferior to newer reels. i have not found a better reel for the price than the shimano sahara. and i fish the 3000 size.


----------



## Dylan

The 706 and Mitchell are very smooth..I have my 403 that almost feels like a Staal..Plus they are lighter they a lot of the reels on the market(penn ss) ..The manual give you a distinct advantage to King fishing no doubt about it..My buddy on the pier has a Quantum Cabo..Nice reel but I love the 302/302's, 706's and especially the 402/403( they are high speed and great reels for kingfishing)(DONT LING FISH WITH THE 4'S THOUGH!).


----------



## Chris V

> *Dylan (9/28/2009)*And to answer your question..Using those old pieces of scrap metal does not help you catch fish it just give you the right equipment and means if the time comes..The only one that can help you catch more fish is you..If you spend enough time on the pier or with ling fishermen you will see why they use them..Also the 706 drag is great..You would be hard pressed to see one fail with the gold spool..


Agree with the 706 drag. It isone of the best Penn ever put in a reel.Still don't see why it is more dependable than a Spheros 12000, BG90, 750SSM, or similar sized reel with a faster retrieve, just as much torque, and with more readily available parts should something go wrong.


----------



## Dylan

Tunapopper, I deleted that post because I thought it came off wrong..I guess it didnt sorry..The Spheros are good reels but are not nearly as durable and reliable as the ones stated..Guys still have there mitchells and 706's from 30+ years ago and are still great reels..The manual pickup is the best for kingfishing IMO..


----------



## kingling

1. they dont break to often

2.when they do break you can usally get parts easy

3.not to many people can afford van staals


----------



## Dylan

Maybe we could get up one day at the pier..You bring your reels and I bring mine..Well use them both and see what we both think and discuss why we feel that way...BUT you bring the beer!:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V

Dylan, I expected resistance so don't delete anything. I do however disagree with the Spheros comment <U>to a point.</U> I've had 6 since Shimano came out with them and only one has given me grief. It was a 4000 that has been fixed, broken, fixed, broken about 3 times now. The others however, especially the 8000 and 12000 have caught numerous big fish including YFTs and tarpon well past the century mark and still feel like they did 7 years ago. The 750 ssm is garbage to me I just threw that in to seem un-biased.

Kingling, parts availability must be much different over there cause over here in Alabammy they harder to find by the day it seems. agree with about 30% of the rest.


----------



## kingling

> Kingling, parts availability must be much different over there cause over here in Alabammy they harder to find by the day it seems. agree with about 30% of the rest.


for 706's you just have to know the right people 

for 302's all you need is ebay


----------



## Chris V

High life better be OK because I'm a cheap ass when it comes to buying beer,

Kingling, I definitely agree with VS being out of the average fishermans range but there are many mid priced reels that just seem more appropriate than a 40 year old mitchell. i walked the pier the other night and thought something was wrong because of the sound those reels were making.


----------



## Chris V

> *kingling (9/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> Kingling, parts availability must be much different over there cause over here in Alabammy they harder to find by the day it seems. agree with about 30% of the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> for 706's you just have to know the right people
> 
> for 302's all you need is ebay
Click to expand...

We used to have a bunch of Z-series parts but when they stopped producing them we sold almost all of them within a matter of a few months. It was like Y2K for pier fishermen


----------



## kingling

i dont know 

i guess people just stick to stuff that has been used for a while

ive seen a few of shimano reels blow up out there


----------



## User6882

well its an aquired noise, like the taste of strong liquor :letsdrink


----------



## kingling

if you know how to mix oil and grease togethor in the right amount your reels will not sound like old brake pads


----------



## Chris V

> *BigBrandon89 (9/28/2009)*well its an aquired noise, like the taste of strong liquor :letsdrink


Awesome! I can't argue with that. You Sir have won this day

I'd love to stay but I am being summoned to leave. Talk amongst yourselves


----------



## Tyler Massey

Any 706z with the right amout of use will make the loud noise, i guess its just the way the bearings are made. It doesn't bother me at all but i do see where you are coming from. The reason the are still being used so much on the piers is the fact that they have manual bails. If you think that a manual doesn't give you any advantage on a pier you are wrong!! When it comes to throwing at a fish after being spotted within casting range a manual will allow you to throw at least twice as fast as a bailed reel.


----------



## User6882

u hit thatnail right on top of the head


----------



## kingling

> If you think that a manual doesn't give you any advantage on a pier you are wrong!


tyler is 100% right,


----------



## NICHOLAS

The 706's and 302's have a bigger spool diameter which is a great advantage on the pier, are tough as nails, and used to be priced very reasonable. Simple as that.


----------



## nb&twil

> *tmass (9/28/2009)* If you think that a manual doesn't give you any advantage on a pier you are wrong!!


i agree... somewhat.

a manual bail gives YOU and advantage. but it doesn't give EVERYONE an advantage. it's just a matter of what you're used to. 

how does a manual bail allow you to throw twice as fast as with a bailed reel? if i am sitting beside you with my spheros 8000 and the bail opened with my finger holding the line, and you have your manual reel ready to throw, how are you twice as fast as me? i would argue that the advantage of a manual reel is when you are feeding (freespooling) a king before you set the hook. and that's all. if i have the opportunity to come home next spring and ling fish, i'll probably use a bailed spinner because there is no need to freespool, and once i start working a jig, i don't want to worry about wind blowing the line off the roller.


----------



## nb&twil

> *kingling (9/28/2009)*1. they dont break to often
> 
> 2.when they do break you can usally get parts easy
> 
> 3.not to many people can afford van staals


i'd like to address each of these...

"1. they don't break often"

well, no decent reel breaks often if you take care of it and use it within its intended range.

"2. when they do break, you can usually get parts easy"

i kinda disagree. how easy (or cheap) is it to find a handle for a 706? or a spool? or rotor cup? however, 302 parts are still pretty easy to come by.

"3. not too many people can afford van staal"

agreed. if you want a manual reel, the 706 (even though they are becoming more and more overpriced) and 302 are a more intelligent buy when compared to the expense of a van staal.


----------



## littlezac

> *tunapopper (9/28/2009)*Every time I've been on a pier regardless of when and where I hear this noise. It sounds like metal rubbing metal. Like the sound bad brake pads make or a coffee grinder. It doesn't take long to realize the horrible sound of badly meshing gears and worn out bearings is coming from 80% of the reels being used on the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any reasoning behind using these outdated P's OS other than sentimental value?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe people pay big money for a reel that sounds like a dying lawn mower. In an age where a lot of highly advanced gear has flooded the market by many manufacturers why is it that when someone asks "What reel should I get for pier fishing?" do they get the response (in definition not local lingo) "Get you an antique that you can't hardly find parts for with no warranty".
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to rods I can understand the specifications asI do build rods and understand their functions and actions but HOW IN THE HELL DOES USING SCRAP METAL CATCH YOU MORE FISH?
> 
> 
> 
> And lets not even touch the whole manual bail thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, slow afternoon in the shop and just wanted to start an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




Ok what reel do you use to fish the pear.


----------



## kingling

> i'd like to address each of these...
> 
> "1. they don't break often"
> 
> well, no decent reel breaks often if you take care of it and use it within its intended range.
> 
> "2. when they do break, you can usually get parts easy"
> 
> i kinda disagree. how easy (or cheap) is it to find a handle for a 706? or a spool? or rotor cup? however, 302 parts are still pretty easy to come by.
> 
> "3. not too many people can afford van staal"
> 
> agreed. if you want a manual reel, the 706 (even though they are becoming more and more overpriced) and 302 are a more intelligent buy when compared to the expense of a van staal.


like i said you just have to know the right people for 706 parts 

and zack i dont think any of us fish on a pear


----------



## Brandonshobie

I have had a spheros 14000 for 2 years now and I have caught kings tarpon and a sailfish all on that reeland other then taking it in to get a over haulonce a year its been a great reel! I have used it on the pier and my kayak and I just bought another one to go with another setup.


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *nb&twil (9/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (9/28/2009)* If you think that a manual doesn't give you any advantage on a pier you are wrong!!
> 
> 
> 
> i agree... somewhat.
> 
> a manual bail gives YOU and advantage. but it doesn't give EVERYONE an advantage. it's just a matter of what you're used to.
> 
> how does a manual bail allow you to throw twice as fast as with a bailed reel? if i am sitting beside you with my spheros 8000 and the bail opened with my finger holding the line, and you have your manual reel ready to throw, how are you twice as fast as me? i would argue that the advantage of a manual reel is when you are feeding (freespooling) a king before you set the hook. and that's all. if i have the opportunity to come home next spring and ling fish, i'll probably use a bailed spinner because there is no need to freespool, and once i start working a jig, i don't want to worry about wind blowing the line off the roller.
Click to expand...

You know what i mean Will..

What if we are both standing at the rail with our rods next to us and not in our hands, and a fish pops up close enough to throw at?? im pretty sure i would be able to pick up my rod, make a cast and put the line back on the roller and start working my lure faster than you if you had a bailed spinning reel..

lets test it out when you are in town!!


----------



## nb&twil

> *tmass (9/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *nb&twil (9/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tmass (9/28/2009)* If you think that a manual doesn't give you any advantage on a pier you are wrong!!
> 
> 
> 
> i agree... somewhat.
> 
> a manual bail gives YOU and advantage. but it doesn't give EVERYONE an advantage. it's just a matter of what you're used to.
> 
> how does a manual bail allow you to throw twice as fast as with a bailed reel? if i am sitting beside you with my spheros 8000 and the bail opened with my finger holding the line, and you have your manual reel ready to throw, how are you twice as fast as me? i would argue that the advantage of a manual reel is when you are feeding (freespooling) a king before you set the hook. and that's all. if i have the opportunity to come home next spring and ling fish, i'll probably use a bailed spinner because there is no need to freespool, and once i start working a jig, i don't want to worry about wind blowing the line off the roller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what i mean Will..
> 
> What if we are both standing at the rail with our rods next to us and not in our hands, and a fish pops up close enough to throw at?? im pretty sure i would be able to pick up my rod, make a cast and put the line back on the roller and start working my lure faster than you if you had a bailed spinning reel..
> 
> lets test it out when you are in town!!
Click to expand...

i guess in that situation, you might be a bit faster. but, if you're sight fishing, you shouldn't set your rod down. and if you're king fishing, you shouldn't ever stop fishing. throw even when you don't see one.

and i don't care if we test the topic, but i do hope to fish! i'll be there in a few weeks for cap'n dan's wedding. i'm sure i'll venture out to the pier at least a day or two.


----------



## freespool50

:clap

this is one of the most academic and civil "conversations" i have had the pleasure to read on here. very nice boys. keep it up. this should serve as a good example for the board. sorry to derail, just had to comment.


----------



## Chris V

Freespool, thank you. I was hoping to prove that if the right crowd was on this thread it would be a good debate.

Someone asked me about what reelI would use. When i pier fish i usually go with my spheros 12000 or old Stradic 6000. Both of those reels have caught some very big fish and the stradic has beeen swimming several times now and still runs as smooth as the dayI bought it. Not saying they are the best reels made but they've proven time and time again that they can handle anything I dish out to them.

I once challenged a forum member to a casting contest. I won't say any names but the member seemed to be reluctant when he noticed I had the rod in hand and was asking him to get his and come out back behind the shop. NOT A DISTANCE CONTEST, just a contest between manual and bailed spinning tackle. Not only fastest because fastest doesn't mean crap if you can't hit the target. I wanted an overall demo of which was faster, more accurate and if a bad cast was made who could recover and recast quicker while throwing at a target that might be 75 yards away. I think Will said it best, It may be quicker for some who are used to it but just cause you are used to something doesn't mean its the better way. Not saying it isn't either.


----------



## John B.

> *tunapopper (9/29/2009)*Freespool,
> 
> I once challenged a forum member to a casting contest. I won't say any names but the member seemed to be reluctant when he noticed I had the rod in hand and was asking him to get his and come out back behind the shop. NOT A DISTANCE CONTEST, just a contest between manual and bailed spinning tackle. Not only fastest because fastest doesn't mean crap if you can't hit the target. I wanted an overall demo of which was faster, more accurate and if a bad cast was made who could recover and recast quicker while throwing at a target that might be 75 yards away. ....


i'll take that challenge!

very good discussion everyone...

i think why most people use 706z/302 is because they are convinient,... it is a reel that holds pretty much the perfect amount of line for pier fishing, lightweight, and generally easy to fix.

granted there are rels with smoother drag and whatnot, by way change something that works fine?


----------



## Chris V

G-D John, I figured a response from you a while ago.

I agree why fix something that isn't broken but if the sound I'm hearing isn't something broken than my definition of advanced reel engineering differs from some.

As far as the casting challenge goes, you know where to find me! If you win overall I'll give you a pack of split shots.


----------



## reelthrill

I have fished with a manual for nearly 40 years and here are the advantages

1). On the 302, line would often hit the bail as it was casted. This caused friction,thus a shorter cast.

2). The manual has a roller that turns as the a fish is taking drag. This causes less friction on the line, thus less wear and tear.

3). If you are snobbling a bait back to the pier and a big king comes out of nowhere and attacks your bait, it is much easier and quicker to freespool the fish if you have a manual on the reel. (Try flipping a bail over when a big king quickly attacks your bait!!)

4). The number 1 reason: You will look much more like a "regular" if you have a manual on your reel!!!!!


----------



## kingling

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl11_lblFullMessage>I have fished with a manual for nearly 40 years and here are the advantages
> 
> 1). On the 302, line would often hit the bail as it was casted. This caused friction,thus a shorter cast.
> 
> 2). The manual has a roller that turns as the a fish is taking drag. This causes less friction on the line, thus less wear and tear.
> 
> 3). If you are snobbling a bait back to the pier and a big king comes out of nowhere and attacks your bait, it is much easier and quicker to freespool the fish if you have a manual on the reel. (Try flipping a bail over when a big king quickly attacks your bait!!)
> 
> 4). The number 1 reason: You will look much more like a "regular" if you have a manual on your reel!!!!! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


i couldnt agreee more!!!


----------



## Chris V

> *reelthrill (9/29/2009)*I have fished with a manual for nearly 40 years and here are the advantages
> 
> 1). On the 302, line would often hit the bail as it was casted. This caused friction,thus a shorter cast.
> 
> 2). The manual has a roller that turns as the a fish is taking drag. This causes less friction on the line, thus less wear and tear.
> 
> 3). If you are snobbling a bait back to the pier and a big king comes out of nowhere and attacks your bait, it is much easier and quicker to freespool the fish if you have a manual on the reel. (Try flipping a bail over when a big king quickly attacks your bait!!)
> 
> 4). The number 1 reason: You will look much more like a "regular" if you have a manual on your reel!!!!!


1) I've never had much of an issue with the line hitting my bail. Maybe its worse on a 302

2) Almost all spinners, bailed or manual have a roller to prevent wear and friction so I'm not sure where you went with that as an advantage since almost all of them have it.

3) Ihave "snobbled"SAILFISH, TUNA, WAHOO and many other very fast big fish with bailed spinners and I guarantee I can open a bail very easy if big boy eats. The line falls into the roller on a bailed reel just as it does on a manual. There is no less pressure. If anything there is more room for you to cut your finger pulling the line off the roller when the king hits. With the bailed reelI simply flip the bail, never touching the line.

4) Hmmm......can't debate with you here. You are absolutely right and i'm sure I'd get less stink eyes from the regulars on a random pier ifI had one.


----------



## reelthrill

> *tunapopper (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelthrill (9/29/2009)*I have fished with a manual for nearly 40 years and here are the advantages
> 
> 1). On the 302, line would often hit the bail as it was casted. This caused friction,thus a shorter cast.
> 
> 2). The manual has a roller that turns as the a fish is taking drag. This causes less friction on the line, thus less wear and tear.
> 
> 3). If you are snobbling a bait back to the pier and a big king comes out of nowhere and attacks your bait, it is much easier and quicker to freespool the fish if you have a manual on the reel. (Try flipping a bail over when a big king quickly attacks your bait!!)
> 
> 4). The number 1 reason: You will look much more like a "regular" if you have a manual on your reel!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I've never had much of an issue with the line hitting my bail. Maybe its worse on a 302
> 
> 2) Almost all spinners, bailed or manual have a roller to prevent wear and friction so I'm not sure where you went with that as an advantage since almost all of them have it.
> 
> 3) Ihave "snobbled"SAILFISH, TUNA, WAHOO and many other very fast big fish with bailed spinners and I guarantee I can open a bail very easy if big boy eats. The line falls into the roller on a bailed reel just as it does on a manual. There is no less pressure. If anything there is more room for you to cut your finger pulling the line off the roller when the king hits. With the bailed reelI simply flip the bail, never touching the line.
> 
> 4) Hmmm......can't debate with you here. You are absolutely right and i'm sure I'd get less stink eyes from the regulars on a random pier ifI had one.
Click to expand...



In some of the older reels theroller in the baildoes not rotate. Also; the 302 was bad about the bail not flipping all the way over, thus the line hitting the bail during the cast. I have seen many novices try to flip a bail when a king comes out of nowhere and cannot get it over in time. I have done the same thing with wahoo, tuna, you name it, and it is much quicker, (for me) to get the line off a manual during a fish strike, than try to open a bail.


----------



## User6882

well im glad this is staying civil first of all

like chickenbone said it hold the perfect amount of line, they are easy as hell to work on, and look at all ur regulars on the pier n see what they are using


----------



## TURTLE

*I have a few Mitchells and love them.My favorite is the 402, it has a great drag and holds more line then my 706 or 850, the retrieve is good enough and I like the way they look.*

*I also have a LUXOR which I would love to have restored but can't find anyone who can do it, if any of you know some one who can please let me know, this is it below.*


----------



## Chris V

They are a good size and I can see why back then the roller system was better but nowadays all of them have a roller.

I guess one other thing I hear is "They're easy to fix"

I don't want to have to fix my reels and I currently own at least 9 (off the top of my head) spinning reels that I've owned for at least 7 years or more that have yet to be in need of parts replacement or even an in-depth clean job.I just keep them properly cleaned and cared for and nothing ever seems to break on them.

Boy did I just jinx all of them


----------



## User6882

ive never had a problem with my 706s, but when i take em apart for a servicing they are the most simplistic reels ive ever looked at


----------



## Chris V

Turtle, that is a very cool classic reel there (Luxor).I would put it up somewhere and probably never fish it, but thats just me.


----------



## littlezac

My first bail less real my dad gave me and it was a 704 with a manual and i have never done anything to it but grease it and still works the way my dad says it did 10 years ago when he got it, these reals aren't junk tunapopper that's why most pier fishermen use them.


----------



## Chris V

I know they aren't all junk, I have a couple old ones that were given to me a long time ago. The ones I can hear from a half mile away sure sound like it though.


----------



## Chris V

To clarify, I was more leaning toward the OLD reels like Mitchells, Damn quicks, etc.

The Z's are kinda clunky to me but I don't knock 'em and there is nothing wrong with the 2 I own except for the fact that when the time comes that I do need a part for them I probably will have to hire a P.I. to get one for me.


----------



## grassbed hunter

i wade fish off johnnson beach i have never found a better reel then the 716 or 714 or 420ss and the 430ss they are easy to take care of they are very tough all outher high end reels will not take the abause of the salt water when used for wading i know there is going to be alot of people who disagree and i fish the grass beds at lest 6 times a week sometime even more i may not wash my reels every time but they always work and they are very easy to work on and u can find parts real eazy :bowdown penn black and gold reels are great :usaflag


----------



## User6882

amen to that


----------



## Live4Fish

i fish the pier a bit andi have a mitchell and it works perfectly fine , being as its many! years old yet still performs great, and they are definatly cheaper and easy to find parts for, i would definatly take a van staal given the chance but i dont have the money and i believe alot of other people think the same. i have used 706's and like them to, plus the whole bail/bailless thing is definatly leaning toward a manual, i think they are definatly easier


----------



## Gump

Another factor to consider: I can't tell you how many times I have had to replace a bail spring on various bailed reels. I like the 706, and others manual bail reels for many of the same reasons listed above, but I like the fact that you have less moving parts "bail" as opposed to the manual.


----------



## Live4Fish

i agree with gump as well


----------



## acoustifunk

The noise you are hearing is a modified drag clicker.


----------



## Chris V

> *acoustifunk (9/30/2009)*The noise you are hearing is a modified drag clicker.


I don't think that noise is a modification of any kind. It certainly isn't a clicker since a clicker is intermittant and this is constant. This isthe nauseating sound of metal parts going to their deaths.


----------



## Dylan

Yeah, there are some that are just god awful...On the pier Ive asked a few of the guys to grease them or go down the rail..LOL


----------



## acoustifunk

> *tunapopper (9/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *acoustifunk (9/30/2009)*The noise you are hearing is a modified drag clicker.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that noise is a modification of any kind. It certainly isn't a clicker since a clicker is intermittant and this is constant. This isthe nauseating sound of metal parts going to their deaths.
Click to expand...

I know it isn't a modification. It was in reference to the 706 roller. Why have a drag clicker when the rollerbecomes louder. I should havebeen more clear.


----------



## Chris V

10-4 on the clicker


----------



## Pier#r

That's not noise, it's music to my ears ;-)


----------



## User6882

> *Pier#r (9/30/2009)*That's not noise, it's music to my ears ;-)


i heard that.. i love it, the louder the better


----------



## kingling

the rollers on my reels spin for a while but they are greased and oiled often


----------



## FishAddict

TPopper, are you wanting to sell your 706's andis this post an attemptto jack up some interest? I lovemy 706's and 302's. Of course they are not as smooth and slick as the newer equipment, but they are tough, reliable, easy to clean and disassemble, and yes parts (most)are still readily available even for the 706's. I have one 302 that I have used myself for 38 years, and I know one day it is going to give me sometrouble. I do like the Penn's a little better, but they both do the job. When someone comes out with a good, smooth, reliable,manual bail, multiple sealed salt proof bearings,simple to clean instant anti-reverse, and easy to work on $100 reel, I'll look at it.But Wait, you can't do allthat and have it easy to clean and disassemble, now can you? And Pier#er, I agree the 706roller is a sweet sound once you learn to love it. Nice Troll TPopper.


----------



## stvtackett

i can afford a van stall, i like the noise, i have no problem finding parts for you and me, i have NEVER had the wind blow my line off of my manual (i guess cause i don't fish in montauk). if you choose not to fishem then don't. the reel don't make the fisher. i guess fish were not caught 30 years ago when the reels were not shiny and sleek, hell pier fishing is fairly new, oh it was the guys in there 20's that invented pier fishing with the pretty reels.


----------



## Chris V

> *stvtackett (9/30/2009)*i can afford a van stall, i like the noise, i have no problem finding parts for you and me, i have NEVER had the wind blow my line off of my manual (i guess cause i don't fish in montauk). if you choose not to fishem then don't. the reel don't make the fisher. i guess fish were not caught 30 years ago when the reels were not shiny and sleek, hell pier fishing is fairly new, oh it was the guys in there 20's that invented pier fishing with the pretty reels.


WOW Steve, that didn't follow along anything I've asked or that has been discussed here but it was entertaining.<UL><LI>I never said anything about high dollar reels. If you look back you'll notice I mentioned nothing but mid-range spinners. </LI><LI>Line being blown off the roller? Who asked about that?</LI><LI>Montauk? Do explain.</LI><LI>Never questioned anyones ability to catch a fish with them. I'm well aware you can catch a fish on them. I evenhave a bet with a guy thatI can catch a yellowfin tuna with a zebco 808. This thread does not question this matter but thank you for clarifying that.</LI><LI>The last part I highlighted in pink cause its funny.</LI>[/list]

Thanks for the reply Steve and judging by your reel collection in the pic I'd say you are a pretty passionate pier fisher.


----------



## stvtackett

i am a bit random in my post but alot of things have been mentioned for and against the 706 in the thread. parts avail., i traded a rotor to ben (kingling) and he will take delivery this weekend. wil mentioned line blowing off of roller, never had that happen. if you jig fast it could happen. its a long thread and don't remeber it all. mention something else and i or someone will adress.. the biggest complaint i hear is parts. it may take a few days but parts can be found when you need them.


----------



## Chris V

I have at least a few people every day come in asking for parts. For some reason some of them seem surprised we don't have any or at least not the ones they are looking for.


----------



## Chris V

...Oh yeah,I have no problem with a 706 but would still rather use something smoother and ultimately more efficient. Other than that I don't think they're a bad reel.


----------



## stvtackett

every internalpartfor a 704 fits. people know better than going in a tackle shop to buy parts for a 706 or should know better...


----------



## NavySnooker

throw that old junk in the trash, or sell it to a museum... van staal or bust!!! every size, it doesn't matter.. dont get me wrong, i love my shimano spheros and stradic... but when it comes to kings, ling, sailfish, whatever! i'll take my staals to the grave...i have two 250's and two 100's... if you're too broke to buy one, sux for you.. i'd rather buy good gear and eat ramen noodles for a month, than fish with crap... my two cents... great thread chris!! it's funny to watch people defend their oldblown up 302's... 706's are ok, but why buy old stuff that makes a horrible ear piercing racket when you can have smooth sexy reels?


----------



## Dylan

> *NavySnooker (10/1/2009)*throw that old junk in the trash, or sell it to a museum... van staal or bust!!! every size, it doesn't matter.. dont get me wrong, i love my shimano spheros and stradic... but when it comes to kings, ling, sailfish, whatever! i'll take my staals to the grave...i have two 250's and two 100's... if you're too broke to buy one, sux for you.. i'd rather buy good gear and eat ramen noodles for a month, than fish with crap... my two cents... great thread chris!! it's funny to watch people defend their oldblown up 302's... 706's are ok, but why buy old stuff that makes a horrible ear piercing racket when you can have smooth sexy reels?






Wow...I guess sucks for me....I guess that big king I caught a couple weeks ago and the ling ive caught were a fluke on my Mitchell..A left handed Mitchell at that:doh...How does this topic pertain to you anyway?


----------



## Chris V

Ahhh shit.........

.....and

.....down

.....we

.....go


----------



## stvtackett

> *NavySnooker (10/1/2009)*throw that old junk in the trash, or sell it to a museum... van staal or bust!!! every size, it doesn't matter.. dont get me wrong, i love my shimano spheros and stradic... but when it comes to kings, ling, sailfish, whatever! i'll take my staals to the grave...i have two 250's and two 100's... if you're too broke to buy one, sux for you.. i'd rather buy good gear and eat ramen noodles for a month, than fish with crap... my two cents... great thread chris!! it's funny to watch people defend their oldblown up 302's... 706's are ok, but why buy old stuff that makes a horrible ear piercing racket when you can have smooth sexy reels?


navy, didn't you own a 706 not long ago and sold it on here??? now a vs for sell on here??? you can't suck and blow at the same time...fence stradler...take em to the grave or sell em for groceries...


----------



## NavySnooker

number one, i dont sell my gear for groceries!! number two, yes i did own two 706's and sold them because of the horrible racket that they make... and the staal i'm selling, is a post-zebco, brand new reel that i don't so much care for... three 250's is a bit much... i don't stradle any fences, just speak my mind about the gear i've used in the past.. your incinuations are BS bro.. just posting my two cents on the subject chris brought up... keep your 706's and you ridiculous attitude... the fact that i dislike the gear was not a personal attack toward anyone, so please don't poke your fingers in my chest..:nonono bad move sweetheart


----------



## kingling

im sorry john but your wrong 

706's and 302's arent pieces of shit

why do you think mike moore catched 8-9 ling a year on the pier and use 302's 

roddy pate has never owned a van staal and has told me that he never will 

so you can take your have a van staal or suck it attitude shove it in a certain area

you can catch *ANY* fish on that pier with a 302 of 706, you may be in need of some parts after you catch them but that doesnt mean your reel is apos


----------



## NavySnooker

nothin against you ben, but all the time and money spent on upkeep on those old reels is ridiculous... you need a bucket of parts per reel..i know all those old cats and have fished side by side with the greats as you know... again, it was never a personal attack on those of you who use them.. it wasn't an attack period.. i won't use them is all i was sayin bro... i have seen so many 302's blow up it's not even funny... you know it cause you've been there and seen it as well... you guys fish with your antiques, and i'll fish my stuff...see ya on the pier soon youngblood... i'll be in town for about five days, and you'd better be ready with that gaff... for now i'm busy bustin the snook's ass...


----------



## stvtackett

damn girl i hit a nerve huh, junk or too much racket make up your mind. vs or bust any size , to many 250's make up your mind. eat ramen noodles for a month to fish a vs, make up your mind dude. you are the one who insinuated that if you don't fish a vs it is because you can not afford to. i did not stick my finger in your chest, just responded to your post. i see you back peddled when called out by someone you fish with that called out your post. you don't fish with me so you take exception to what i said. stop :reallycrying. be a leader stand up for what you feel to everyone. don't back down cause you got to fish with him next week get some nuts about you.....


----------



## NavySnooker

302's>>junk.... 706's>>>loud and outdated... i won't give up my staals.. and again, i'm not selling because i'm hungry.. learn how to read... i either threw out or sold every old junky reel i owned... sorry you can't seem to comprehend what i'm writing... and i'm not gona bash my friends, just their junk.. ben said it himself, you can catch anything on the old reels.. you just have to change the guts when you're done.. enjoy your 706's and 302's, you wont catch me dead with that shit... it's nice to see you have quite the museum goin'... i bet you feel like a real legend!!! i've used my staals all over the world and can't complain about a single thing... give yourself a pat on the back bro...


----------



## NavySnooker

and steve, on your comment about getting some nuts about me, ask anyone on here who knows me personally and i'm sure you'll hear all about my tremendous nuts... try going to afghanistanor evenbeing taken as aprisoner of war, then call me a bitch all you want dude.. sorry for the derail chris, i'm done arguing with this cat


----------



## Gump

I don't have anything against a VS, but I have trouble justifying spending that much on a reel. I could get 5 706 Penns for the cost of one VS. I have caught just about everything on a 706 with no problems, so I don't see myself switching just yet.


----------



## stvtackett

> *NavySnooker (10/1/2009)*throw that old junk in the trash, or sell it to a museum... van staal or bust!!! every size, it doesn't matter.. dont get me wrong, i love my shimano spheros and stradic... but when it comes to kings, ling, sailfish, whatever! i'll take my staals to the grave...i have two 250's and two 100's... if you're too broke to buy one, sux for you.. i'd rather buy good gear and eat ramen noodles for a month, than fish with crap... my two cents... great thread chris!! it's funny to watch people defend their oldblown up 302's... 706's are ok, but why buy old stuff that makes a horrible ear piercing racket when you can have smooth sexy reels?


i can read. this is what you said to your friends you fish with. snap some on, stop back tracking. you got to look these younsters in the eye. they can not look up to you or respect you if you can not own up to what you said. as i said you can't suck and blow at the same time. say what you mean and mean what you say. one day when youend up with a gotcha in the back of the head and one of those youngsters says"oops my bad" think back on insulting every damn one of those rats with that statement. next time you got to look at them fellas and they are in the corner looking and talking among thierselves, they are conspiring. and then it may suck for you. sit your pathetic ass down and eat some more ramen noodles... holla


----------



## NavySnooker

> *Gump (10/1/2009)*I don't have anything against a VS, but I have trouble justifying spending that much on a reel. I could get 5 706 Penns for the cost of one VS. I have caught just about everything on a 706 with no problems, so I don't see myself switching just yet.


agreed, thoughtoo much noise for me bro.. staals are like parrots, ya end up havin to put 'em in your will..


----------



## stvtackett

> *NavySnooker (10/1/2009)*and steve, on your comment about getting some nuts about me, ask anyone on here who knows me personally and i'm sure you'll hear all about my tremendous nuts... try going to afghanistanor evenbeing taken as aprisoner of war, then call me a bitch all you want dude.. sorry for the derail chris, i'm done arguing with this cat


heard from three already that said you were arrogant, anda loud mouth that could not hold his liquor. and that was before i pointed out to them you insulted them. i'm afraid it is going to suck being you eventually..


----------



## NavySnooker

> *stvtackett (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *NavySnooker (10/1/2009)*throw that old junk in the trash, or sell it to a museum... van staal or bust!!! every size, it doesn't matter.. dont get me wrong, i love my shimano spheros and stradic... but when it comes to kings, ling, sailfish, whatever! i'll take my staals to the grave...i have two 250's and two 100's... if you're too broke to buy one, sux for you.. i'd rather buy good gear and eat ramen noodles for a month, than fish with crap... my two cents... great thread chris!! it's funny to watch people defend their oldblown up 302's... 706's are ok, but why buy old stuff that makes a horrible ear piercing racket when you can have smooth sexy reels?
> 
> 
> 
> i can read. this is what you said to your friends you fish with. snap some on, stop back tracking. you got to look these younsters in the eye. they can not look up to you or respect you if you can not own up to what you said. as i said you can't suck and blow at the same time. say what you mean and mean what you say. one day when youend up with a gotcha in the back of the head and one of those youngsters says"oops my bad" think back on insulting every damn one of those rats with that statement. next time you got to look at them fellas and they are in the corner looking and talking among thierselves, they are conspiring. and then it may suck for you. sit your pathetic ass down and eat some more ramen noodles... holla
Click to expand...

ok, how does the "if you're too broke" comment make a lickin' difference... if you can't buy one, stick to what you got... if ye can, then do it... i've fished that pier enough to know how to conduct myself... as mike moore told me "we don't give a crap, but we don't take much either." don't worry about how i deal with the rats, most of 'em know me and know how to deal with my brand of languaje.. worry about how to keep your sweet little 706 museum in mint condition, you may need the parts some day... g'night sweetie


----------



## stvtackett

> *NavySnooker (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *stvtackett (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *NavySnooker (10/1/2009)*throw that old junk in the trash, or sell it to a museum... van staal or bust!!! every size, it doesn't matter.. dont get me wrong, i love my shimano spheros and stradic... but when it comes to kings, ling, sailfish, whatever! i'll take my staals to the grave...i have two 250's and two 100's... if you're too broke to buy one, sux for you.. i'd rather buy good gear and eat ramen noodles for a month, than fish with crap... my two cents... great thread chris!! it's funny to watch people defend their oldblown up 302's... 706's are ok, but why buy old stuff that makes a horrible ear piercing racket when you can have smooth sexy reels?
> 
> 
> 
> i can read. this is what you said to your friends you fish with. snap some on, stop back tracking. you got to look these younsters in the eye. they can not look up to you or respect you if you can not own up to what you said. as i said you can't suck and blow at the same time. say what you mean and mean what you say. one day when youend up with a gotcha in the back of the head and one of those youngsters says"oops my bad" think back on insulting every damn one of those rats with that statement. next time you got to look at them fellas and they are in the corner looking and talking among thierselves, they are conspiring. and then it may suck for you. sit your pathetic ass down and eat some more ramen noodles... holla
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, how does the "if you're too broke" comment make a lickin' difference... if you can't buy one, stick to what you got... if ye can, then do it... i've fished that pier enough to know how to conduct myself... as mike moore told me "we don't give a crap, but we don't take much either." don't worry about how i deal with the rats, most of 'em know me and know how to deal with my brand of languaje.. worry about how to keep your sweet little 706 museum in mint condition, you may need the parts some day... g'night sweetie
Click to expand...

that don't ask, don't tell policy is hell ain't it.... i don't roll like you...


----------



## NavySnooker

> *stvtackett (10/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *NavySnooker (10/1/2009)*and steve, on your comment about getting some nuts about me, ask anyone on here who knows me personally and i'm sure you'll hear all about my tremendous nuts... try going to afghanistanor evenbeing taken as aprisoner of war, then call me a bitch all you want dude.. sorry for the derail chris, i'm done arguing with this cat
> 
> 
> 
> heard from three already that said you were arrogant, anda loud mouth that could not hold his liquor. and that was before i pointed out to them you insulted them. i'm afraid it is going to suck being you eventually..
Click to expand...



that's me...


----------



## John B.

y'all sound like some girls arguing...

both reels can catch fish... the person using them is the key though.

sooooooo drop the shit. it's annoying.


----------



## stvtackett

what happened wil????


----------



## NavySnooker

> *John B. (10/1/2009)*y'all sound like some girls arguing...
> 
> both reels can catch fish... the person using them is the key though.
> 
> sooooooo drop the shit. it's annoying.


you're right chickenbone, my bad... why is it that i get wasted stupid one time, and everybody knows about it? oh well, that was a great night.. i'd like to meet this steve dude face to face, sounds like an interesting fella... maybe i should give him a hug, sounds like he needs some love


----------



## flats stalker

why use them,simple answer,THEY DO THE JOB.wow,that was easy.


----------



## Mullethead

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Why do I use them? Because I like em ? <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Functional - Love the manual pick-up ? Light & Fast -Good line capacity and drag <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Something about the grinding noise ? takes me back 30 odd years again when I skipped school to fish the pier ? Hanging out on SE corner on weekday - I swear I could snap the roller and listen to the roller keep spinning for what seemed like minutes.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Bought my first new one in 1979 (29$) Green with the round handle ? still fish it today<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>A tackle shop owner in Port Canaveral (Happy Jack?s I think) showed me how to customize the drag by adding Teflon washers and polishing the washers with 600 & 1200 grit emory paper? I try to sneak out to the pier once or twice a year with my old green and stay out of the way of the regulars. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>New reels are great ? much better materials and engineering ? And if I were targeting YF tuna with 65 spectra on casting poppers? or deep jigging for grouper on spinning tackle- I would look to the new generation of reels <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>But for 20 lb king- ling ? sigh cast dolphin fishing ? I like my 706?s <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Some folks like a new Corvette - some like a well kept up 60?s Mustang and love the sound of that small block V8<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Both can provide thrills <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>


----------



## Dylan

Dude!:bowdown...I have teflon in all my Mitchells..Care to let us in on the sand paper secret?


----------



## kingling

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Why do I use them? Because I like em ? <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Functional - Love the manual pick-up ? Light & Fast -Good line capacity and drag <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Something about the grinding noise ? takes me back 30 odd years again when I skipped school to fish the pier ? Hanging out on SE corner on weekday - I swear I could snap the roller and listen to the roller keep spinning for what seemed like minutes.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Bought my first new one in 1979 (29$) Green with the round handle ? still fish it today<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A tackle shop owner in Port Canaveral (Happy Jack?s I think) showed me how to customize the drag by adding Teflon washers and polishing the washers with 600 & 1200 grit emory paper? I try to sneak out to the pier once or twice a year with my old green and stay out of the way of the regulars. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">New reels are great ? much better materials and engineering ? And if I were targeting YF tuna with 65 spectra on casting poppers? or deep jigging for grouper on spinning tackle- I would look to the new generation of reels <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">But for 20 lb king- ling ? sigh cast dolphin fishing ? I like my 706?s <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Some folks like a new Corvette - some like a well kept up 60?s Mustang and love the sound of that small block V8<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Both can provide thrills </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


that is the 100% truth


----------



## seanspots

Kind of like driving a 1969 Chevelle 454 SS and comparing it to a 2009 sports car.The new little sports car is cool looking and fast but the Chevelle is a Chevelle 454 SS.What I am saying is,the old hot rods cannot be replaced.:bowdown


----------



## Chris V

> *Mullethead (10/2/2009)*<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Why do I use them? Because I like em ? <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Functional - Love the manual pick-up ? Light & Fast -Good line capacity and drag <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Something about the grinding noise ? takes me back 30 odd years again when I skipped school to fish the pier ? Hanging out on SE corner on weekday - I swear I could snap the roller and listen to the roller keep spinning for what seemed like minutes.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Bought my first new one in 1979 (29$) Green with the round handle ? still fish it today<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>A tackle shop owner in Port Canaveral (Happy Jack?s I think) showed me how to customize the drag by adding Teflon washers and polishing the washers with 600 & 1200 grit emory paper? I try to sneak out to the pier once or twice a year with my old green and stay out of the way of the regulars. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>New reels are great ? much better materials and engineering ? And if I were targeting YF tuna with 65 spectra on casting poppers? or deep jigging for grouper on spinning tackle- I would look to the new generation of reels <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>But for 20 lb king- ling ? sigh cast dolphin fishing ? I like my 706?s <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Some folks like a new Corvette - some like a well kept up 60?s Mustang and love the sound of that small block V8<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Both can provide thrills <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>


<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Not trying to beat a dead horse but while I wasout of townI didn't realize how far this thread went and looked at the rest of the replies and saw this one. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Great reply Mr. Mullet and I won't argue a bit.


----------

